# Pse mojo



## 301driver (Dec 8, 2003)

Been shooting traditional for quite a few years, kind of got bored with release and compounds. I am thinking of trying to find a different compound and shooting with fingers. Does anyone shoot a PSE MOJO with NRG cams? What are your experiences with this bow? Thought of taking my XLR-900 out of storage and setting it up.

Enjoy reading the posts on finger shooting. I look forward to your comments on this or any other bow a person should consider.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I've got a PSE Mojo with NRG hybrids.

Good: It has a superb grip, excellent finish, is easy to tune, is fast (as fast as any 60lb bow I own) and is accurate.

Bad: It is very light and so it needs some weight adding to settle it down, and in comparison to my parallel limb bows there is some forward hand shock when the shot is released.

I think the only reason I even notice the hand shock is because I also have a Bowtech Constitution. Were I moving to the Mojo from one of my old Martins that I had before the Connie, then it would seem a quiet, fast civilised bow.

I have to say also that if I wanted to kill the 'jump', I could just add some weight. It really is a very good bow, with a short valley and decent back wall. Also, across the chrono, it is one of the most consistent bows I've tested. Build quality is good and I have had superb customer service, as I needed to by pass a very poor importer in the UK.

I guess the only reason I am not shooting it every day, is because the Connie just suits me a little better.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I had an XLR 900, it seems about 1000 years ago. I liked it! I would think seriously about cranking that one up.


----------

